# Im not a big perv but what do you guys think of this on the switch?



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2017)

Senran kagura creator working on feeling chest jiggle through joycon HD rumble.

Seems interesting even on a non perverted view for me. It shows possible capabilities from the joycon and something like this can be implemented on other types of games like in horror or cinematic.


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 13, 2017)

THANK YOU region free Switch!!!!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 13, 2017)

wtf did i just watch


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 13, 2017)

When this was under Nintendo Switch and "perv" was used I had a feeling it had to do with this. I'll be watching this closely.


----------



## BARNWEY (Apr 13, 2017)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Jacklack3 (Apr 13, 2017)

sold


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 13, 2017)

Ohhh I will deffo masturbate SOOOO HARD on this!

Als, you seem to have missed the EoF.
Posting things like this on Temp will result in shitposters shitposting.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 13, 2017)

holy sh!t must buy switch must buy switch, they sure screwed up on making it region free because of stuff like this i can see a HUGE importation of this one game


----------



## linuxares (Apr 13, 2017)

It's a digital girl that doesn't exist, I don't have any issues with it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 13, 2017)

_*Watches thread, grabs popcorn_


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Ohhh I will deffo masturbate SOOOO HARD on this!
> 
> Als, you seem to have missed the EoF.
> Posting things like this on Temp will result in shitposters shitposting.



I just thought I wanted inform people about this. Also I wanted to specify that this is interesting on a non perverted view due to it showing possible capabilities of the HD rumble.

If you believe that this is meant for EoF then please report me or ask to close thread.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 13, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> I just thought I wanted inform people about this. Also I wanted to specify that this is interesting on a non perverted view due to it showing possible capabilities of the HD rumble.
> 
> If you believe that this is meant for EoF then please report me or ask to close thread.



It's temp.
How can you expect anything else ;p


----------



## s157 (Apr 13, 2017)

When I wanted more 3rd party games on the switch, this is NOT what I expected.

It's something at least.


----------



## guisadop (Apr 13, 2017)

that's it, i'm getting a switch


----------



## Viri (Apr 13, 2017)

Based Japan


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 13, 2017)

LOL, whatever floats your boat.
I suppose this will be very interesting for Senran Kagura fans.

I have to say though, Japanese commercials are very "special", I don't know how they can put a straight face while playing around with a flan in a lab setting to... simulate titties?...... scieeeence.


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 13, 2017)

This is why I already have a really close (girl) friend... I still don't understand tho.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 13, 2017)

Nothing wrong with some life and hometown


----------



## xile6 (Apr 13, 2017)

Same as the stuff they made for PS VR and all the other systems. Every once in a while there will be a game like this pop up.
Most people dont hear about it and the people who do tend not to buy them. I dont think they even sell them in the USA. 

But i dont see the point in games like this. If you want a girl you get a real girl.
If you cant get a real girl then try harder.


----------



## Eddypikachu (Apr 13, 2017)

This is so hilarious oh my gooooodd, I'm not  not interested in these sorts of games but I am very curious to try out that HD rumble jiggle haha, one of my friends will probably get it so I'll get to try it out all I'm interested in is to experience more HD rumble goodness this is not my type of game however


----------



## Gamefreakjf11 (Apr 13, 2017)

quit trying to dance around this like "omg guys i'm not a perv lmao please believe me". nobody's going to ostracize you because you like boobs


----------



## linuxares (Apr 13, 2017)

Well, I think I should do a special skin for the joycons for this game. 
Just take a standard breast implant and put the joycon in, done!


----------



## Eddypikachu (Apr 13, 2017)

I don't even like boobs I'm gay
still curious as to how jiggles feel with hd rumble tho


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 13, 2017)

disgusting af


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Apr 13, 2017)

DAY ONE MY BOYZ


----------



## linuxares (Apr 13, 2017)

Eddypikachu said:


> I don't even like boobs I'm gay


But... What I heard from gay people I know, even they like boobs. (Just not in a sexual arousing way)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 13, 2017)

And Nintendo is gonna allow this? Wow, I'm legitimately surprised.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 13, 2017)

linuxares said:


> But... What I heard from gay people I know, even they like boobs. (Just not in a sexual arousing way)


Boobs are overated imo, but for some reason i can still stare at them on shemale furry characters


----------



## Eddypikachu (Apr 13, 2017)

linuxares said:


> But... What I heard from gay people I know, even they like boobs. (Just not in a sexual arousing way)


Well I don't like boobs, they can like boobs if they want there's nothing wrong with that. I like me some nice pecs tho ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Apr 13, 2017)

Eddypikachu said:


> Well I don't like boobs, they can like boobs if they want there's nothing wrong with that. I like me some nice pecs tho ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


cmon. everyoe likes some nice tits.  Everybody.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 13, 2017)

McWhiters9511 said:


> cmon. everyoe likes some nice tits.  Everybody.


Does Skiddo count? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Apr 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Does Skiddo count? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


if u like goat tits be my guest


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 13, 2017)

McWhiters9511 said:


> if u like goat tits be my guest


Ok


----------



## s157 (Apr 13, 2017)

I wonder if anyone has the gall to play this in public.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 13, 2017)

s157 said:


> I wonder if anyone has the gall to play this in public.


Does the one dark corner of the coffee shop count?


----------



## s157 (Apr 13, 2017)

If it's like a normal Starbucks full of hipsters and students, yeah. Hell someone playing this in public is a true giver of zero fucks


----------



## Thirty3Three (Apr 13, 2017)

I think it's bs. I don't understand how it could feel even remotely like boobs. Certainly not the ones I've felt... robot boobs maybe?


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Apr 13, 2017)

if its under 40 im buying tbh. idgaf


----------



## Eddypikachu (Apr 13, 2017)

the robot titty revolution is incoming


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 13, 2017)

better than the whole fucking direct itself!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> And Nintendo is gonna allow this?


it's japan of course they will!


----------



## Eddypikachu (Apr 13, 2017)

*me feeling robot titties in my room* *mom comes in* "Are you winning, son?"


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 13, 2017)

linuxares said:


> It's a digital girl that doesn't exist, I don't have any issues with it.




But will you have any tissues with it???


----------



## Eddypikachu (Apr 13, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> But will you have any tissues with it???


Only in the limited edition version


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 13, 2017)

I'd like some Japan exclusive joy cons


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 13, 2017)

comes with a silicon joycon skins complete with nipple for the analogs


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> And Nintendo is gonna allow this? Wow, I'm legitimately surprised.


They allowed doki doki majo shinpai.
How is this more offensive?


----------



## Greymane (Apr 13, 2017)

All hail the increased booby reality.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2017)

I want this game for _reasons_.


----------



## DBlaze (Apr 13, 2017)

Papa ble... i mean...
Technology bless.

I doubt this will make its way to the west though, because of reasons.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 13, 2017)

I hope this game looks better than the last few attempts... not that i want it but the art style or graphics is so unappealing, looks worst than gal gun double peace and that runs on unreal engine 3. Cheap people not actually trying to make a game look good.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Apr 13, 2017)

DBlaze said:


> Papa ble... i mean...
> Technology bless.
> 
> I doubt this will make its way to the west though, because of reasons.


Nintendo Switch, region free brah.


----------



## DBlaze (Apr 13, 2017)

MarioFanatic64 said:


> Nintendo Switch, region free brah.



Well yes, but region free still doesn't mean I know how to read Japanese.
And considering I don't have a real reason to learn it, i'm not gonna do that.

I don't consider video games a good reason to learn it no, because the games I actually play do get localized anyway


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 13, 2017)

Is this not a joke? That entire video just seems like a gag video.


----------



## Raylight (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello System Seller


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 13, 2017)

maybe were all looking at this the wrong way. afterall this could be an educational tool for kids to learn how to feel up tits the right way they have to learn sooner or later! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DBlaze said:


> Well yes, but region free still doesn't mean I know how to read Japanese.


you don't need to read in this


----------



## Chary (Apr 13, 2017)

Really making innovative use out of the Joycons, Nintendo.

Not interested at all in this series, it's just too awkward. Tried to play it once, and felt totally uncomfortable. But, it is good to see games that kinda found their home on the Vita move to the Switch, as having those kind of third party titles will help the console.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 13, 2017)

this typical of the Japanese culture to be perverted nothing surprising at all to see this happen.


----------



## death360 (Apr 13, 2017)

Just watching for the keks.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 13, 2017)

( ´•̥̥̥ω•̥̥̥` )

Those folks with Senran Kagura, pushing for the future of gaming. Much respect!  o7


----------



## leon315 (Apr 13, 2017)

WOW " Best stealth dishonor ur family simulator" for Switch EVER

Edit I added stealth cauz there no DEATH in this game, but if ur parents find you with this simulator, you are DEFINITELY DEAD to them XD XD XD


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 13, 2017)

I don't thinks this is so much "dishonor" or pervert, as it is cringy and just plain stupid.
But you know, opinions.

Also, a fucking flan... really? Now I am hungry, I hope flans were more popular in Germany.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2017)

Man, i would buy it to piss off my parents, lmao.
It seems like a most useful thing to test... joycons.

:^)


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 13, 2017)

Chary said:


> Really making innovative use out of the Joycons, Nintendo.
> 
> Not interested at all in this series, it's just too awkward. Tried to play it once, and felt totally uncomfortable. But, it is good to see games that kinda found their home on the Vita move to the Switch, as having those kind of third party titles will help the console.


I legit read "third party titties". plz help.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 13, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> I legit read "third party titties". plz help.


Because you always want alternatives.
Tittie antitrust law! /s


----------



## Chary (Apr 13, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> I legit read "third party titties". plz help.


I'm glad I wasn't the only one who saw that too. I was kinda wanting to write that initially, but I couldn't bring myself to ;A;

Solution is to play more Senran


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> I legit read "third party titties". plz help.


We both need help.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 13, 2017)

am i the only one tht thinks WTF when it comes to japan and their games.

i mean sexualising school girls in almost all other countries would class you as a pedo?

and i wouldn't say these were portrayed as adults dressing up, they look like the age a school girl would be.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 13, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> am i the only one tht thinks WTF when it comes to japan and their games.
> 
> i mean sexualising school girls in almost all other countries would class you as a pedo?
> 
> and i wouldn't say these were portrayed as adults dressing up, they look like the age a school girl would be.


Culture shock perhaps.
Anyway regarding sexualizing school girls, hell they do that in the US all the time.
Sorry I don't keep up with the times, but hell they did that back in the 90s.
And Russia also. But I am just thinking of old pop bs products like Britney Spears and Tatu perhaps. Sure that still happens today.

That said, I find it cringy as fuck, not pedo, but so cringy I would stay away from it, far far away. It is stupid.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 13, 2017)

It sounds interesting, might be a cool technical showcase.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 13, 2017)

Well I was hoping for a mature conversation about how this type of concept could be used for more than just chests, but I guess it wasn't mature enough that it gets moved to the EoF.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 13, 2017)

I think this is fitting.


----------



## Sumea (Apr 13, 2017)

Absolutely Halal


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 14, 2017)

On a serious note, this does pose a good question.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 14, 2017)

Lol, moved to EoF


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 14, 2017)

Now, all we need to enhance VR is killing the player when she/he dies in the game.

VREALITY.


----------



## Alex4U (Apr 14, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Now, all we need to enhance VR is killing the player when she/he dies in the game.
> 
> VREALITY.


Virtual Reality? Nah, Nintendo created one like 20 years ago, but was totally shit, lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Now fap with your joycons. wew


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 14, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Virtual Reality? Nah, Nintendo created one like 20 years ago, but was totally shit, lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Now fap with your joycons. wew














Virtual Boi.


----------



## Alex4U (Apr 14, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Boi.


Did you just said... BOI!?!!?!?!!?!?!?1


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ladies and gentlemen,technology has advanced to such a point in which it has become an erotic toy.

What a time to be alive.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 15, 2017)

This + VR =


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Apr 15, 2017)

my my, always taking a step further...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 15, 2017)

*Wishes I have a Nintendo Switch*


----------



## NutymcNuty (Apr 15, 2017)

W E E B S

ill join em...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2017)

*Ｙｅａｈ ｍａｎ, Ｉ ｌｏｖｅ ｈｅｎｔａｉ*


----------

